# How to Concentrate during studies?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

One of the first things that you need to do as a new medical student of any college like Caribbean Medical University of St. Vincent is to concentrate more. Whenever you are studying keep your internet off and stay away from social media. That's because social media can be pretty distracting for obvious reasons.
Now what you can do is plug in headphones to any cd player and listen to music while writing notes. As a suggestion, try instrumental music to keep your mind focused. It will help you to make fast notes and grasp them precisely.


----------

